# Noob question. Did FA-1's.....



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Did FA-1's ever pull stock without B units?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure, lots of roads never bought any "B" units at all...
Paul R...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Possible combinations of Cab units:


A
AA
AAA
AAAA
AAAAAA
AB
ABB
ABBB
ABBBB
ABA
ABBA
ABBBA
AABB
AABBB
ABAB
AAAB

And many more!  you get the idea..
Probably the most common on most railroads was:

AA
AB
ABB
ABA
ABBA

But pretty much any combination was possible..
and even, rarely, the combination of:

B

was done!  many B-units has hostler controls, to allow a single B-unit to be moved around an engine terminal or the shops area..Not out on the road pulling a train though.

Sometines single A-units had to be used, most often on shortlines, where the loco couldnt be turned on the return run! So the A-unit had to run backwards at the head of the train! with the rear of the A-unit facing forward, with a crew member standing in the door! The WAG railroad of NE Pennsylvania was known for doing that a few times in the late 1970's. (with EMD F-units) Not ideal, but it was sometimes necessary..

Scot


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Scottychaos said:


> Possible combinations of Cab units:
> 
> 
> A
> ...


I prefer ABBA


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses and knowledge guys!


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I think that the unit in the photo on the Long Island was just used as a cab (dummi unit) to control a push pull train , If I remember correctly the Long Island did that when they got U boats to make up Push pull trains at least they did with reformed Fairbank Morse units, I just ain't sure they did with the FA1 though. And I am not a long Island specialist.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The FA-1 was certainly designed that it could be used by it's self...However, I think you will find very few pictures of them doing so. Unlike later models, this engine was only intended for freight service. That said it had relatively low HP and low reliability so multiple unit lashups were a necessity. The later Canadian passenger version FPA-4 (similar looking to FA1) had better prime movers and were trusted to run alone for many many years.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

s-4 said:


> The FA-1 was certainly designed that it could be used by it's self...However, I think you will find very few pictures of them doing so. Unlike later models, this engine was only intended for freight service. That said it had relatively low HP and low reliability so multiple unit lashups were a necessity. The later Canadian passenger version FPA-4 (similar looking to FA1) had better prime movers and were trusted to run alone for many many years.


I just bought a Fa-1 that needs a lot of work, i was thinking of modding it to a FPA-4 there's not any very drastic cosmetic changes between the two.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

The massive teething issues with the then new 244 prime mover put a real dent in FA sales and by the time the issues were solved, the damage was done to Alco's reputation. To much rush to production and not enough beta testing before they were sold to the railroads.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

FWIW, the above pictured FA is an FA-2, and is most likely one of the 
Western Maryland units that were traded in to GE then resold to the 
LIRR in 1972...
Paul R...


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

The Alco FA put out by Aristocraft does not have a steam genny in it, as indicated by the lack of the features on the roof at its read end. Neither did their B unit. This limits those locomotives to freight service, unless the passenger cars are not in need of steam heat. This problem can be solved by building a "Steam Generator Car" to be included in any passenger train consist.
I used an old Lionel plug door box car as a base, and put B'mann passenger trucks on it, along with roof details and other vents, etc. A rather easy project...actually I built two of them.
Fred Mills


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

OldNoob said:


> I prefer ABBA


While the other combinations may have been used in the US, ABBA are popular all over the world.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

But Todd;

We are chatting about ALCOs, not singing Swedes.

Nice try,
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess we are back to 
a
aa
aaa
aaaa


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

If any of you are into old first generation Diesel Electric locomotives; you might consider some real life mix and matches.
Forget the tunnel vision of strictly A-BBBB-A set ups, and start realizing that the railroads often ran Alco RS3's, along with Alco FA B units, and even a GP9/7 thrown into the mix.
Oh, I forgot...the models of different manufacturers in LS don't use the same gear ratios...BUT, with DCC, or Radio control, you can adjust for that, so get out there and MIX AND MATCH...don't limit yourselves...
Fred Mills


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think we have gotten way off the original question:



OldNoob said:


> Did FA-1's ever pull stock without B units?


I think it was if FEWER locos, like just the A unit, ran, not huge lists of A and B units or mixing more different locos.

But thread drift is expected after a while.

Greg


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Over here in Australia, the NSWGR and the SAR often ran with the FPA-4 World Series as single units. Some units were delivered with rear driver controls and windows.

http://www.comrails.com/pic_gr/gr_scan_0215.html


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Scott said:


> Over here in Australia, the NSWGR and the SAR often ran with the FPA-4 World Series as single units. Some units were delivered with rear driver controls and windows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually pretty cool looking. don't think i could mod a fa-1 into that though


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That is beautifully strange!

Would not be so hard to model...

Greg


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

The 930s (FPA-4) were a bit longer than the PA-1 by a couple of feet. Plus the SAR has 2 versions. One lot came with the B end rear drivers cab and another lot just had the A end cab. A much loved fan favourite. https://sarplans.steam4me.net/images/SAR_Rollingstock_14D.gif


----------

